
Show HN: Confused about What to Watch? - gautiselvaraj
https://www.comparemovies.info/
======
thisissidhant
I like the UI and it's simplicity, but not exactly sure how it is different
from IMDB. I would say right now it is not much useful for me.

~~~
gautiselvaraj
Thanks for your feedback. The idea behind this small project is to easily
compare movies and TV shows in a single page to decide what to watch.

